
Some students are smarter than others – and that’s okay - bkohlmann
https://www.chronicle.com/article/some-students-are-smarter-than-others-and-thats-ok
======
fgrty
Why are they weeding out math and compsci students using calculus? The
subject, as it's designed (at least in the US), has very little to do with
what the students are expected to see, learn and pass as math/compsci majors.
They are denying the students the taste of their chosen major by doing this
bullshit. Personally, I am glad I discovered discrete math in time. Turns out,
I love math, not the inane subject called "calculus". That's like weeding out
English majors by having them pass a course called "folk singing and dancing"
where you must passably sing and dance to not be weeded out. Stupid.

